# Zwei gleiche Betriebssysteme auf zwei Festplatten?



## chrysler (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo.
Ich möchte hier meine Frage stellen, ob eine Installation von zwei gleichen Betriebssystemen auf zwei Festplatten möglich ist.

Ich habe eine Festplatte. Sie hat zwei Partitionen. Die eine ist WinXP, die andere Win2k.
Die WinXP Partition funktioniert nicht mehr. Die Festplatte mit der einen übrigen Partition (Win2k) ist die, die ich nutze.

Nun habe ich mir eine 500 GB Festplatte gekauft. Ich möchte auf der neuen Festplatte drei Betriebssysteme installieren: Win2k, WinXP, Linux SUSE/UBUNTU.

Jetzt habe ich eine Frage: Kann ich beim Booten das BS Win2k der Festplatte C und das BS Win2k der Festplatte X auswählen, oder ist es nicht möglich, dass zwei gleiche Betriebssysteme von zwei Festplatten gestartet werden können?

Meine zweite Frage ist: Wenn mein Vorschlag nicht umzusetzen ist, kann ich die alte Festplate ausbauen, die neue Festplatte einbauen und später irgendwann die alte Festplatte wieder  gegen die neue austauschen, sodass quasi mein altes BS Win2k mit allen Einstellungen noch funktionieren wird?

Ich danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (18. Mai 2007)

Wie meinst du das genau. Willst du, dass du auswählen kannst, dass entweder Win2k von C: oder von X: gestartet wird, oder das beide "gleichzeitig" gestartet werden?


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Mai 2007)

Du kannst die 2 Platten paralell betreiben... du musst nur aufpassen, dass kein Chaos entsteht... denn das ist ziemliches Gewusel...

Also setzen wir mal den Fall du hast beide Platten drin... dann brauchst du Win2k nicht auf die 500er mit drauf machen. Du installierst also Windows XP und erstellst damit eine neue Partition auf der du XP installierst... diese darf allerdings nicht alles einnehmen von der Festplatte, da du ja noch Platz für Linux brauchst. Nach der Installation solltest du beim Booten eine Auswahl zwischen XP und 2k haben... Nun installierst du dein Linux (ich persönlich finde Ubuntu besser als Suse aber das ist Geschmackssache) und installierst es in den freien Bereich deiner Festplatte. Dabei wird ein Bootmanager installiert (meistens Grub) mit dem du nun Linux, Windows XP und Windows 2k booten kanns (evtl. für Windows nur ein Eintrag der nach Anwahl im normalen Bootmanager von Windows aufgeschlüsselt wird)
Solltest du 2k nicht aufrufen können kann man das nachher auch noch manuell zu Grub hinzufügen.

Edit: 2Systeme auf einem Computer gleichzeitig sind generell nicht möglich (bzw. nur mit Virtuallisierungslösungen wie VMware oder Xen) @Benny_Ben_Ben

Und die Laufwerksbezeichnungen von Windows sind sehr blöd gewählt, da je nach gebootetem System die Systempartition C: ist.


----------



## chrysler (18. Mai 2007)

Danke, Raubkopierer.
Deine Antwort hilft mir sehr.

@Benny_Ben_Ben:
Ich möchte zwischen zwei gleichen Betriebssystemen wählen, nicht beide gleichzeitig starten.

Mein Win2k auf der alten Festplatte ist aber beschädigt. Blöderweise habe ich eine neue Version eines Antivirus Programms neben die alte installiert, sodass das System nicht mehr richtig startete. Ich habe dann im abgesicherten Modus die Einträge des Antivirus Programms aus der Registry entfernt. Ich vermute, dass die Freigaben bzw. Verbote für meine Mailprogramme, die ich noch unter dem alten Antivirus Programm gesetzt habe, noch in der registry sind. 

Einige Einträge des alten Antivirus Programms lassen sich nicht löschen. Das neue Antivirus Programm (Nachfolger des ersten Antivirus Programms) lässt sich auch nicht deinstallieren.
Mein neuer USB Internetadapter wird nur unregelmäßig vom System als neue Hardware erkannt, sodass mir empfohlen wurde, den USB Stecker aus- und wieder einzustöpseln.

Das jetzige Betriebssystem ist nicht in einem akzeptablen Zustand.


----------

